# Bike Pro Website: Vintage MTB Info On Tap



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

the old bikepro domain and website still exists, nearly a decade after they went out of business (someone keeps the old server contents up and online), and the buyer's guide is a WEALTH of info for vintage (about 95 or older) bike bits.

http://www.bikepro.com/guide.html


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

*Old website*



DeeEight said:


> the old bikepro domain and website still exists, nearly a decade after they went out of business (someone keeps the old server contents up and online), and the buyer's guide is a WEALTH of info for vintage (about 95 or older) bike bits.
> 
> http://www.bikepro.com/guide.html


Cool site, like going back in time!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Good idea Dee.
Done.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks!

They recommend a Zooka...


----------



## ti_pin_man (Apr 27, 2004)

I still have their catalogue from the same era and its like my own little bike bible!

Happy daze.


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

*gotta add this German site to the sticky*

http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/

some stuff is in german though, for those of us that can't read it.


----------



## Cat's Pajamas (Sep 9, 2005)

....................................


----------



## ExtraStout (Aug 26, 2005)

*beyond bikes...*

has Bike Pro's old phone # as I recall.

Yes, it is pretty cool to go back and look at old parts and old prices.

Why would someone continue to pay to keep a dead site up?


----------



## vleett (Feb 4, 2006)

The old Bikepro website was used very much by me when I first started out on cycling/mountain biking.

It's great to see that the website is still alive. It's a piece of biking history, IMHO.


----------



## Monoman (Dec 11, 2006)

I just found that site the other day. I was going over my old bike and I couldn't remember some of the part models. The site is a great resource. It would be nice to see it brought up to date.


----------



## ong (Jun 26, 2006)

ExtraStout said:


> Why would someone continue to pay to keep a dead site up?


It's probably just someone with an existing hosting account (maybe someone affiliated with the shop previously?)... keeping an extra domain on it, and handing a small amount of traffic would only add a few dollars per year.

Man, I remember poring over the 5-point type in their two-page spreads in MBA and drooling at all the esoterica...

EDIT -- looks like the domain is owned and administered by a Frank Walburg in Santa Rosa... he's held it since 1995, so I'd imagine he's one of the former owners?


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Just looked up my domain host and it's $6 for the domain/year. For the hosting: 5 gig of web space & 250 gig month of bandwidth for $3.25, so for $45/year someone keeps years of their hard work alive. Doesn't sound like a bad deal.

Penguin


----------



## BikerNorm (May 3, 2007)

*Vintage, Retro, Classic*

Geez, I'm trying for info for this Clark Kent Mtn Bike I just picked up last month. It is titanium, with a 175 Campy crank set triple, Mavic 217 rims, Manitou front fork with heavy square alum. bracing on the fork, which I guess around 1991 vintage. Even with all that lunker stuff it still weighs 23.3lbs here in Colorado. The derailer stuff is Shimano Diore LX? It has Clark Kent all over it and a Signiture that I don't remember what the name was. The rear is hard tail and looking at it from the back it looks like a better road boke frame. Apparently these were all built up frames. I've read several the comments about these bikes especially about the welds craking. Sounds like the same old story with alluminum frames untill we made em bake the frame in a jig for a while in order to ineal or releave the stress from the welds. I some time could go through a frame in a month, especially carbonfiber, back in the late 70's. I suppose I could go through bike Magizines. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## duke walker (Apr 10, 2005)

*this is great. thank you*

this was really a great help for xt circa 1990. BTW, i have had more trouble with my new truvative/xt drivetrain than i have had in 15yrs with "old" xt


----------



## grahamjtriggs (Jun 26, 2005)

*My dad's old racing bike*

Hello,

The classic story: sorting through the attic with mum and I remember about my dad's old bike. He says it was quite expensive when he bought it, but I was just wondering what it's worth now?

Its a Peugeot Elan, completely standard. I'm no expert, I've no idea whether this is a budget model or a top of the range bike, but I took it out for a spin and it is in great working order, no problems at all despite being in storage for years. Okay, its not a carbon frame, it weighs more than my XC bike  but is it worth cleaning up and keeping?

I'll ask him when he bought it when he's back from work.

Graham


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

grahamjtriggs said:


> Hello,
> 
> The classic story: sorting through the attic with mum and I remember about my dad's old bike. He says it was quite expensive when he bought it, but I was just wondering what it's worth now?
> 
> ...


It's a road bike.

You're better off hitting up the Road Bike Review Classic section, I think they'd know more.

It can't be ridden on the dirt, its worthless to me. I'm pretty bias though.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Aieeeeeee my eyes.............


----------



## racerxti (Apr 20, 2007)

Bike Pro was the best. Pre-Intenet it was the best place to day dream about CNC Anodized goodness. One vacation to Outerbanks of NC, I forced my girlfriend (now wife) to build dream mountain bikes fromt he pages of my Bike Pro Catalog. Amazing what girls will do to hang out with guys. I guess that why she understands and appreciates my fetish on vintage and modern bike parts.

I found their web site 4-5 years ago, and when I saw they went out of business. I was scared the site would go away, so I downloaded it all to my local computer. I'm glad its still around for the enjoyment of all.


----------



## allroy71 (Sep 28, 2007)

I am glad this thread is up. I knew BikePro was out of business, but I couldn't prove it. All I knew was that the information was OLD. I am glad I found the answer on MTBR.

I still have an old BikePro catalogue. My brother wouldn't let me recycle it!!


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

who un-stickied this?!


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Think it was unstickied once Rumpf got off his lazy backside (someone must have prodded him with a sharp stick) and made the faq, which links to it. Ach, we give our mod a lot of grief, which he deserves, but appreciate him an obtuse, indirect way.

Pinguwin


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

racerxti said:


> One vacation to Outerbanks of NC, I forced my girlfriend (now wife) to build dream mountain bikes from the pages of my Bike Pro Catalog. Amazing what girls will do to hang out with guys.


LOL That's excellent! :thumbsup:

I think I'm going to force my wife to do this just as a "training exercise" this weekend.

If you don't see any more posts from me it probably means she killed me while I was sleeping


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

pinguwin said:


> Think it was unstickied once Rumpf got off his lazy backside (someone must have prodded him with a sharp stick) and made the faq, which links to it. Ach, we give our mod a lot of grief, which he deserves, but appreciate him an obtuse, indirect way.
> 
> Pinguwin


bike snob!

oh wait...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

pinguwin said:


> Think it was unstickied once Rumpf got off his lazy backside (someone must have prodded him with a sharp stick) and made the faq, which links to it. Ach, we give our mod a lot of grief, which he deserves, but appreciate him an obtuse, indirect way.
> 
> Pinguwin


I love you guys too. rft:



And yeah, I unstickied it once the info post went up with the BikePro link in it.


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

ti_pin_man said:


> I still have their catalogue from the same era and its like my own little bike bible!
> 
> Happy daze.


Still have mine too. At least I think I do... hope my wife hasn't tossed it...
dammit, I better go check!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

sorry to raise the dead once again but:

So, I talked to Frank today. He told me he was considering getting back in the business. He said it took him 4 years to get the site together in the first place and that it was before digital cameras so he used a movie camera to get the stills of all the parts. A huge production. Photoshop 1.0 had just gone on the market.

Anyways, some parts rep called him and asked him back. He was thinking about it but I imagine it would be tough to do. It would be cool though. I love that site.


----------

